# رسائل السيدة العذراء للبشرية متجدد



## مونيكا 57 (3 مايو 2011)

*

بسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس
الإله الواحد
 أمين​
موضوع  متجدد

رسائل السيدة العذراء للبشرية بميدجوريه 
الكاتب صوت صارخ


موضوع
نهاية الأزمنة


الكاتب صوت صارخ*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم
يثيت​


----------

